

Ask HN: Why this sudden increase in G+ followers - Chirag

In past few days my followers have increased on G+ which is strange. In a normal week the count increased by 2/3 each week which is alright, and I understand that. But suddenly there is a surge, 52, 9, 10, 12...at a time, from last one week. I don't share alot on any site, don't even browse any profiles. How can I debug this?
======
masonhensley
Consider yourself debugged: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3410859>

~~~
Chirag
This is so amazing :), it was on HN and I forget, I should have some more
coffee.

Thanks for pointing out.

